# Advice on pricing



## anthonyd (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello everybody. I would describe myself as a non-professional photography enthusiast, since I have a different day job to pay the bills, but I do make some money here and there from photography (have sold a few pictures to businesses, done a wedding, etc). Last year I did the family Christmas card of a friend, and I did it for free, since it was fun for me and the first time I did such a thing (I know, I know, I ruined somebody's business). It turns out they were very happy, and this year they want to pay me to do it again. I don't really need the money, but it certainly feels good (plus it justifies new equipment), so I'm planning to charge them a reasonable price. And here is where I need your help. What it is "a reasonable price". I will probably spend half a Sunday at their place planning, setting up, shooting (eating dinner) and then several hours in post. How much would you professionals charge for something like this? I live in Knoxville, TN, in case you want to take cost of living into account.

Thanks for any input,
Anthony


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 22, 2013)

what's your time worth?

if I'm having fun... I'd say 30 bucks an hour while on site is more than reasonable. 

it isn't like you are going to have orders upon others flood in.

if there were subsequent order, I'd say less for the sitting.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Oct 22, 2013)

anthonyd said:


> How much would you professionals charge for something like this? I live in Knoxville, TN, in case you want to take cost of living into account.



It may not be possible to answer this question legally in the USA on a public forum as this could be considered price fixing. Even when it is a general ballpark question. The penalties for price fixing are jaw-droppingly large.
I am not a lawyer, and do not live in the USA (and therefore could well be wrong). I came across this from a similar question that seemed equally innocuous on a professional (veterinary) list-serv that I am a member of.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 22, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> anthonyd said:
> 
> 
> > How much would you professionals charge for something like this? I live in Knoxville, TN, in case you want to take cost of living into account.
> ...



we are protected by the first amendment... so that isn't as much of an issue.. good old freedom of speech... and for it to be price fixing,would have to be the entire market who agreed to an inflated price... and Lord knows that won't happen in photography.


----------



## anthonyd (Oct 22, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> anthonyd said:
> 
> 
> > How much would you professionals charge for something like this? I live in Knoxville, TN, in case you want to take cost of living into account.
> ...



Yeah, I also grew up in Europe hearing these ridiculous stories about how things are dominated by lawyers and lawsuits in the US, but after moving here I realized that for the most part you can live your life without giving a damn. HOWEVER, please don't change the subject of the discussion, start a new one if you are interested in freedom of speech.

thanks,
Anthony


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> what's your time worth?
> 
> if I'm having fun... I'd say 30 bucks an hour while on site is more than reasonable.
> 
> ...



Either do it for free or charge market price. 30/hr is a little insulting. My friend went to JC penny for family picture and he paid something like $60-80. He lives in NY. I'm not saying you should charge this amount. This is just to give you a perspective.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 22, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > what's your time worth?
> ...



how long is half a Sunday? I was thinking 4-6 hours with that description.... so 5x30 is 150.

what should the hourly rate be?


----------



## anthonyd (Oct 22, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > what's your time worth?
> ...



Thanks for the market price info, but I don't get why you find $30/hr insulting. Does it sound like too much money? I was planning to spend something like 3 hours (so about $90 with this rate) to take the shots, wait for their cats to be in a cooperative mood, allow them to change outfits, move the lights around, change the props ... does JC penny provide such a service, or is it a high throughput deal?


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 22, 2013)

anthonyd said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



JC Penny probably spent only 15-30mins with my friend's family. Your service seems too affordable. 

On the other day it'd be awkward for me to charge my friend. A total stranger would be a lot easier to deal with. 

Anyway this is just my opinion. Congrats on making a down payment towards your next gear purchase.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd not try to charge more than a JC Penney. They have extra help, pay for insurance, pay employee taxes, and, of course, they rent their space.
You are not a professional and have none of these expenses, its just a favor for a friend. Don't over do it, just pay yourself a reasonable sum. I'd hink $60 for a session is fine, if it takes you 3 hours due to inexperience, they should not have to pay.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 23, 2013)

I struggle with this too and I tend to err on the side of not bothering to charge because it's less of a hassle (if I charged what my time is worth based on my real job, no one could afford me). 

Lately though, I've been getting enough requests that I need to address this. A few thoughts based on what I either have done or intend to do.

Whatever you charge, let them know that you are giving them a "friends or family discount" so they don't tell all their neighbors that they got their portraits shot for $XX dollars. Tell that that you would ordinarily charge about $XXX or whatever and that because they are friends you want to do this for them as a favor at a deep discount.

Get them to sign a model release as part of the deal. Explain that the tradeoff for the discount rate is that you want to be able to post pictures to your website to generate more business or use them in brochures, etc.

If they refer someone to you and you aren't comfortable charging the friends of a friend $500 or something like that, tell the new customer you are giving them a discount because your friend Joe sent them to you.

Have business cards printed up if you don't already. I like moo.com. Enclose a half dozen or so cards with the pictures or jump drive or whatever you give the people and ask them to share them if they like the pictures. Even if they don't, it will show them that you are serious and take their business seriously.

Finally, some food for thought: most of my career has been in government/politics. I know a very successful lobbyist and when friends ask him how he decides what to charge people he has a amazingly candid answer: "I check them out and decide what is the most I can possibly charge them that they will be willing to pay, and that's what I charge them."


----------

